# ржал минут 15



## bombastic (9 Авг 2012)

Министру культуры от верного человека государева безымяннаго. 

О реформе музыкальной терминологии 
(переделе скоморошьего толковника) 

Уважаемый господарь боярин и родомысл наш! 

Давече забрел я в сетевое место «Классик-онлайн.ру», и сердце мое омрачилось тоской за родную Русь. Непросто русскому человеку разобраться в этом космополитическом блудище. Я говорю о том, что называют у нас по-иноземному «классической музыкой». Хотя в нашем богатом русском языке есть средства для перевода любого термина (толкования), и я предложил бы отныне именовать «классическую музыку» Образующим Гудением. Это будет точный перевод с латинянского языка. 
Сие дело не русское, и отцы наши такого не знали и нам не заповедали. Однако, наши лучшие классики (образовальщики) Пушкин, Достоевский и поэт Куняев утверждали, что классическая музыка (образующее гудение) повышает уровень духовности и искренности в простом люде, и мы пока не можем отказаться от этого иноземного соблазна. Но мы можем, и обязаны сделать все, чтобы избавить образующее гудение от всякого иноземного засилья и космополитизма. И начать надо с того, чтобы утвердить наш родной и могучий русский язык единственно допустимым средством для выражения скомороших толкований (музыкальной терминологии). В связи с чем необходимо замедлительно перевести на русский язык все толкования (термины), кои в подавляющем большинстве (за исключением невесть как утвердившегося там наименования «скрипка», обозначающего скрипучий инструмент со смыком, на коем играют, запихнув оную в шею под подбородок, одной рукой водят смыком, а другою держат за выступающую из древа палку, чтобы скрипка не выпала из рук) существуют в латинянских и фрязинских переписях (транскрипциях). 

1. Прежде всего, предлагаю заменить толкования, именующие гудошные роды (музыкальные жанры) на следующие, исконно русские: 

Концерт - соигрище,
Соната - звучалово
Кантата - певалище
Симфония - созвучалово
Прелюдия - предварилово
Баллада – повествовалище 
Фуга – бёглая песнь 
Месса – базар 

2. Произвести перебуквицу гудений (тонов) на кириллицу. Аз – ля, Буки – си, Веди – до, Глаголъ – ре, Добро – ми, Есть – фа, Живете - соль. Минор назвать малым ладом, Мажор большим ладом, диез – вершком, бемоль – корешком. 
Добро корешок Большой лад – Ми-бемоль мажор 
Есть вершок Малый лад – Фа-диез минор 
Живете Большой лад – Соль мажор 
И т.д.

3. Перевести на русский язык иностранные названия нерусских гусель, гудков, дудок и бубнов. 
Фортепиано - тихогром 
Клавесин - рычаговые гусли,
Орган - рогодуй
Контрабас - противониз
Валторна - лесорог
Альт - вышак
Виолончель - смычкониз
Тромбон - раздвижная дуда
Арфа - Царь-гусли 

4. Не менее важно правильно именовать и самих гудошников да бубельщиков. 

Музыкант - скоморох, 
Оркестр - скомороший люд, 
Композитор - сорядовщик, 
Дирижер - старшой, 
Солист – заиграла или запевала 
Камерный ансамбль – скоморошья артель 
Концерт – гудошное сборище.

Представьте, как красиво и звучно будет звучать зычный голос ведущего гудошного сборища, обращенный к люду (публике): 
- Сорядовщик Чайковский. Первое соигрище для тихогрома со скоморошим людом в Буки-корешок малом ладу. Гудят: Заиграла Денис Мацуев и скомороший люд государева Мариинского позорища. Старшой Валерий Гергиев. 

Итак, надеюсь, Ваше превосходительство, не оставите сию мою грамотку без внимания. Ибо токмо о благе государевом попечение имею, не корысти ради, ибо житие мое холопское недостойно Вашего милостивого взора, а посему и остаюсь безыменным холопом государевым.


----------



## uri (9 Авг 2012)

ха ха ха! "царь гусли"!


----------



## ankasapon (10 Авг 2012)

прикольно))


----------



## Rfox777 (10 Авг 2012)

очень смешно =) хаххаха


----------



## Gross (4 Янв 2013)

bombastic писал:


> О реформе музыкальной терминологии
> (переделе скоморошьего толковника)


Так это Вы Автор сего текста? Вас Андрей Попов зовут?


----------



## bombastic (4 Янв 2013)

нет, я всего лишь нашел этот текст в блоге классик онлайн, и поделился с Вами =)


----------

